# Gmc Sierra Electrical Problems



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thought I'd check with my truck loving friends here before I take it to the dealer and get hosed! (Out of Warranty) Hopefully someone else here has had a similar problem.

The Power drivers seat on my 2003 Sierra 2500 has been on the fritz operating intermittently for the past couple of months.









Now it has stopped working completely. My truck is an SLT with power and heated seats. The passenger seat electric position adjustments are working but not the passenger heat.

On the Drivers side neither the electric position adjustment or heating options are working.

Checked both the dash and underhood fuse boxes and can't find anything that appears blown - can't really tell what's up with the cannister type fuses???

Any thoughts?

Thanks Wayne


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Check with the dealer, a close friend's daughter recently was burned on a overheating rear seat in his Tahoe. There may be a recall or unadvertised warranty by GM.
He said the dealer replaced everything very quickly. I would disconnect them. Dangerous.
Good luck!

Dave


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

It's an american truck what you expect









I also own a sierra, it's an 07 though I hope this doesnt happen to me.

I am suppose to have power fold mirrors though according to my sticker list and the SLT package list but I don't or they don't work......Can't wait to ask why.....


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> It's an american truck what you expect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My '06 Sierra sticker said I had the power fold mirrors, I read the manual and was pushing buttons and they wouldn't fold. Then I read somewhere on sticker, or info packet, when they put on the camper mirrors they "replace" the folding mirrors. Didn't make since to me either....


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

luv2rv said:


> Thought I'd check with my truck loving friends here before I take it to the dealer and get hosed! (Out of Warranty) Hopefully someone else here has had a similar problem.
> 
> The Power drivers seat on my 2003 Sierra 2500 has been on the fritz operating intermittently for the past couple of months.
> 
> ...


Look under the seat to see if something hit the plug and made it come loose.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> On the Drivers side neither the electric position adjustment or heating options are working


Doesn't that just burn you up?









Oh, no, wait; I guess it doesn't.









I really can't help you with your problem as I am anything BUT a mechanical engineer or electrical engineer or any kind of engineer for that matter, but I do hope you don't get hosed at the dealership.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If it started out as an intermittant problem then that normally points you towards connections. When electric motors go they usually go all at once or you can hear them struggle, work slowly, and then finally burn out.

Get under the seat, Pull the plug and re-attach it. If that doesn't work torque it up/down and to either side while holding the buttons and try to find the faulty lead or connection. I have fixed a GM power seat or two by using just that method.

Buy a volt meter and never be afraid of trouble shooting (12V) electrical problems. It is very simple! In my mind it is kind of a must with trailers because you have all those electrical connections exposed to that harsh environment and you will use that voltmeter.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I agree that it sounds like a connection problem. I would check the connections under the seats and the switches on the seats themselves. Other than that I can't be much help.

As for the questions about not having power folding mirrors......

The base truck starts out with manual mirrors, then as you add packages you get different mirrors....when get to the top of the line models you have mirrors that have power adjusting, heated, power folding, and maybe even built in turn signals. So now you are ordering the truck, you add camper mirrors that REPLACE the package mirrors.....do you think that you are going to get two sets of mirrors. A base 1/2 ton pickup comes standard with a V-6 engine...if you select the V-8 they don't toss the V-6 in the bed for you!!! If you look at the window sticker that was on your truck, you will see that the camper mirrors are about a $250 upgrade...go the the parts department and try and buy a set for $250. The $250 is the difference in price between the power folding and the camper mirrors.

Gary


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

I am going to get under the seat and start unplugging and replugging to see if I can isolate the problem.

If not then it's off to the dealer.

Wayne


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> If you look at the window sticker that was on your truck, you will see that the camper mirrors are about a $250 upgrade...go the the parts department and try and buy a set for $250. The $250 is the difference in price between the power folding and the camper mirrors.


Wow ... price has gone up a bit. The camper mirrors were only a $55 upgrade over the "standard" power/heated/folding mirrors in 2004.

Happy camping!
- Roger.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> I agree that it sounds like a connection problem. I would check the connections under the seats and the switches on the seats themselves. Other than that I can't be much help.
> 
> As for the questions about not having power folding mirrors......
> 
> ...


This may be a dumb question but why do you need power folding mirrors on the standard mirrors? Are they not small enough..... I would think you would want the power fold on the tow mirrors.

They don't explain themselves very well. I would think anything factory added would still have that option. If it were dealer added I would understand.

I have to be honest, it has really been hard going from a Nissan to an american truck.....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

mons02035 said:


> I agree that it sounds like a connection problem. I would check the connections under the seats and the switches on the seats themselves. Other than that I can't be much help.
> 
> As for the questions about not having power folding mirrors......
> 
> ...


This may be a dumb question but why do you need power folding mirrors on the standard mirrors? Are they not small enough..... I would think you would want the power fold on the tow mirrors.

They don't explain themselves very well. I would think anything factory added would still have that option. If it were dealer added I would understand.

I have to be honest, it has really been hard going from a Nissan to an american truck.....
[/quote]

I agree with you on the power folding mirrors.....someone told me they wanted to be able to get between trees....I am NOT taking my $40K + truck between trees that are that close....

I do agree that the power folding would be a big plus with the camper mirrors.....but they aren't power. As for the confusion....the factory invoice says:

DPN Mirrors, Camper Style, Heated, Power Adjustable (replaces std/opt mirrors) 238.00

Gary

PS..you aren't the first person to ask this question.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I agree that it sounds like a connection problem. I would check the connections under the seats and the switches on the seats themselves. Other than that I can't be much help.
> 
> As for the questions about not having power folding mirrors......
> 
> ...


This may be a dumb question but why do you need power folding mirrors on the standard mirrors? Are they not small enough..... I would think you would want the power fold on the tow mirrors.

They don't explain themselves very well. I would think anything factory added would still have that option. If it were dealer added I would understand.

I have to be honest, it has really been hard going from a Nissan to an american truck.....
[/quote]

I agree with you on the power folding mirrors.....someone told me they wanted to be able to get between trees....I am NOT taking my $40K + truck between trees that are that close....

I do agree that the power folding would be a big plus with the camper mirrors.....but they aren't power. As for the confusion....the factory invoice says:

DPN Mirrors, Camper Style, Heated, Power Adjustable (replaces std/opt mirrors) 238.00

Gary

PS..you aren't the first person to ask this question.
[/quote]
"Power Adjustable refers to the glass. The larger top mirror is power adjustable and they porbably have defog on them too. So, they are "power adjustable".
david


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Why are we confusing the orginal post of this thread by talking about mirrors? This is about the seat adjustment and heated seat wiring. By the way, they are right on track. I have an 03 GMC Sierra Crew Cab. The connector does come undone. Especially when you try to shove something under the seat that won't fit.








Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I guess it just happened, sorry for the hijack.


----------

